# Shower gel/bubble bath base???



## Courtneyb (Oct 25, 2014)

My loving husband purchased a pre-made shower gel/bubble bath base. I'm still a newbie so I have no idea what to do with it roblem: I've scoured the internet looking for information on what to do with it, all I have now is a big headache :smile: Any ideas or thoughts would be greatly appreciated. TIA :smile:


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 25, 2014)

I've not heard of that myself but looking forward to finding out more about it!


----------



## new12soap (Oct 25, 2014)

There are several different ones. Where did he buy it? Some are ready to use, just add color and fragrance, others are concentrated and can be diluted with water.


----------



## Courtneyb (Oct 25, 2014)

He got it at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Susie (Oct 25, 2014)

That would be the add your own scent/color/etc kind, not the dilute more kind.


----------



## lsg (Oct 25, 2014)

Here are some ideas:

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.co...redient+Here&FBI3=Enter+Ingredient+Here&AUS=7


----------



## Courtneyb (Oct 25, 2014)

Thank you!!! Isg, I read those too but I wasn't sure if suspension base was the same thing. I'm such a newb  Thank you Susie!!


----------



## lsg (Oct 25, 2014)

Nearly every supplier makes their own bath wash base.  Most of them will supply recipes using their base.  Here is another example:

http://www.chemistrystore.com/susbowas.pdf


----------



## Susie (Oct 25, 2014)

I just happened to be at Hobby Lobby looking for a case for my new crochet hooks this week.  And I seem to be incapable of not going and looking at what they have in the soap section.  Not to buy anything, just to look.


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 25, 2014)

Has anyone tried any bases from the soaping suppliers (WSP, Brambleberry, etc)?  Could you give a review? I don't buy things from Hobby Lobby and find a lot of Micheal's products are over-priced for the quality.


----------



## SoapyQueenBee (Oct 26, 2014)

I've tried bases from both BG and BB. Personally, I found the one from BB to be extremely drying, and the one from NG was really oily.  My kids, though, had no complaints about either, so like most things, it's really a matter of preference.  The base from NG is very thin, while the one from BB is a very nice consistency.  Both lather and take scent/color very nicely.


----------

